

So I sold my first business and here’s what I learned - systematical
http://blog.cnizz.com/2013/12/26/so-i-sold-my-first-business-and-heres-what-i-learned/

======
byamit
Good read - I'm actually putting together something with a partner so
definitely agree on making sure the agreement has a buyout clause.

------
byoung2
I think "breaks" and "breaking" should be spelled "brakes" and "braking"

~~~
systematical
You're right.

------
pcharles
Would you recommend buying a web biz through Flippa?

~~~
systematical
If the value is good, sure. I'll be looking to buy what I determine is an
under-performing website from Flippa (or elsewhere) with a portion of the
money I made on my sale.

~~~
pcharles
"If the value is good, sure" Good point. I'm glad you brought that up A few
questions: 1\. How can you tell if the revenue stats are valid? 2\. How do you
determine "good value"?

